
I Hire Engineers at Google--Here's What I Look for (And Why) - prawn
http://www.fastcompany.com/3062713/how-to-be-a-success-at-everything/i-hire-engineers-at-google-heres-what-i-look-for-and-why
======
pbadenski
I wonder what this Google recruiter would say about this:
[https://twitter.com/mxcl/status/608682016205344768](https://twitter.com/mxcl/status/608682016205344768).

~~~
dozzie
It's not like Homebrew is a solid piece of software. Every now and then I see
somebody complaining about how it resolves dependencies. And the team didn't
provide any package verification whatsoever, no package signatures and even no
SSL/TLS, and they don't see any problem with that.

Considering this, I wouldn't dismiss the recruiter's decision that easily.

~~~
joe563323
Even though if it is a solid piece of software, what is wrong with not hiring
a guy who does not know the fundamentals(google standard)? Sounds very much
google and i would not expect anything less of a googles employees.

------
MollyR
When google recruited at my university 5 years ago, they asked for high school
SAT scores. I thought that was weird.

~~~
cafard
A friend of my wife's, a woman then about 50, applied for a job as business
manager of a publishing company a few years ago. They asked her about her
GREs, which she must have taken around thirty years before.

Anyway, you're right, that was weird. But you know, if the employees of a
company got into the company largely because of their schools, and got into
their schools largely because of their SATs, why wouldn't they ask. As far as
they are concerned, SATs do an excellent job of predicting performance.

